# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Địa điểm du lịch ngày lễ 30/4 - 1/5/2014

## trangobs

*Ngày lễ 30/4 - 1/5/2014 là những giây phút vui vẻ, hạnh phúc bên gia đình, bạn bè.Và  khi màu hè đến, cũng là thời gian bạn muốn tận hưởng niềm vui qua những địa điểm du lịch không chỉ riêng du lịch biển thích hợp cho dịp lễ này. Kinhdo travel luôn cung cấp cho du khách những tour du lịch biển,các địa điểm du lịch để cho bạn khám phá mọi miền đất nước.* 

*Đà lạt*


Đà lạt là một thành phố thơ mộng và sâu lắng. Mỗi lần đến với *du lich da lat* tôi lại như ngỡ mình lạc vào một nơi nào đó trên đất Châu Âu. Những cánh rừng Thông đại ngàn như mở ra một khung cảnh kỳ ảo nên thơ. Đôi khi khiến lòng tôi như Chậm lại, bình lặng cảm nhận những hơi thở nhẹ nhàng của Đà Lạt. Và nếu đã là một người Việt Nam bạn nên một lần đến với Đà Lạt để hòa mình vào thiên nhiên và đơn giản hơn chỉ là Sống Chậm Lại. Do được thiên nhiên ưu  đãi về khí hậu cũng như sự sáng tạo tuyệt vời của con người nên Đà Lạt có Các địa điểm du lịch nổi tiếng mà không một nơi nào tại Việt Nam có thể sánh được như: thùng lũng tình yêu, núi langbiang, thiền viện trúc lâm, vườn hoa....Với những điểm cộng đắt giá đó, Đà lạt đã trở thành khu nghỉ dưỡng lý tưởng và là một điểm du lịch kỳ thú.
*
Dốc Lết (Nha Trang)*
Không quá đông đúc, xô bồ lại cách trung tâm thành phố biển Nha Trang chưa đầy 50km dọc theo Quốc lộ Bắc Nam, Dốc Lết đang trở thành một nơi nghỉ dưỡng lý tưởng và du lịch biển kỳ thú. Khu nghỉ mát tuyệt vời bên bãi biển mang đậm phong cách Việt Nam.


Dốc Lết là khu nghỉ dưỡng tuyệt vời thích hợp cho dịp lễ 2/9 này
Biển Dốc Lết còn giữ nguyên vẻ hoang sơ với làn nước xanh trong vắt, nhìn rõ cả những hạt cát trắng li ti tận dưới đáy. Được những dãy đảo phía xa bao bọc chắn gió nên mặt biển nơi đây luôn êm dịu, hiền hoà kể cả trong những ngày gió to.
Đáy biển Dốc Lết thoải dần ra xa bờ chứ không dốc như các vùng biển khác. Vì thế, dù ra xa bờ đến 100m, mực nước cũng chỉ tới khoảng ngang ngực du khách. Phía trong bờ là  khu rừng phi lao mênh mông, xanh ngắt làm thành bức tường thiên nhiên xanh dịu mắt.
Với những điểm cộng đắt giá đó, Dốc Lết đang trở thành một khu nghỉ dưỡng lý tưởng và một điểm du lịch biển kỳ thú.

*Biển Đảo* 
Du lịch biển đảo, khi những cái tên như Phú Quốc, Côn Đảo, Vũng Tàu, Phan Thiết, Nha Trang… đã quá quen thuộc với bạn ? Bạn cần tìm một trải nghiệm mới, thú vị hơn?

Những hòn đảo vắng dấu chân của du khách, những bãi biển còn hoang sơ, những bãi cát trắng mịn trải dài như vô tận… du khách có thể tìm thấy những điểm đó tại quần đảo Nam Du (Kiên Giang), Cù Lao Thu (đảo Phú Quý), Cù Lao Câu (Bình Thuận), Đầm Môn cực đông đất liền của Tổ quốc; đảo Bình Ba, Bình Hưng, bán đảo Cam Lập, bãi Bình Tiên (Cam Ranh, Khánh Hòa), đảo Nam Cát (vịnh Lan Hạ, Cát Bà, Hải Phòng)...

Đối với dân đi luôn tìm tòi khám phá, những chuyến picnic với chương trình cắm trại qua đêm tới những vùng biển đảo hoang sơ đang là những điểm đến được nhiều bạn trẻ ưa thích và lựa chọn hàng đầu.

*Hạ Long*


*Du lich Ha Long* - du khách không những có cơ hội thăm quan các hang động tự nhiên đẹp  tuyệt vời nằm giữa làn nước biển trong xanh, hay dấu mình trong  những đồi rừng nguyên sinh nhỏ xinh mà còn có cơ hội tắm biển tại các  bãi tắm tuyệt đẹp tại Hạ Long.
*Vịnh Hạ Long* có giới  hạn trong diện tích khoảng 1.553 km² bao gồm 1.969 hòn đảo lớn nhỏ, phần  lớn là đảo đá vôi, trong đó vùng lõi của Vịnh có diện tích 334 km² quần  tụ dày đặc 775 hòn đảo, đặc biệt với đường bờ biển kéo dài khoảng 120  km đã hình thành được nhiều bãi tắm  đẹp tại nơi đây

*Tây Bắc* 


Thời điểm này Tây Bắc (Mộc Châu, Sơn La, Điện Biên, Lào Cai, Hà Giang…) đang vào mùa lúa chín, bạn sẽ được tận mắt chiêm ngưỡng những thửa ruộng bậc thang mênh mông, hùng vĩ với sắc vàng óng ả của lúa chín nương – một bức tranh thiên nhiên tuyệt đẹp. Thời điểm vào thu khí hậu mát mẻ, rất lý tưởng để đi chơi núi, thăm động, ngắm thác.
Bên cạnh đó, Tây Bắc hấp dẫn cả về ẩm thực, các món ăn đặc trưng vùng cao, mỗi món đều mang hương vị riêng của núi rừng Tây Bắc. 

*Xu hướng book tour du lich 2014* Kinh Đô Travel cũng cung cấp thông tin cơ bản về lịch trình những tour này giúp du khách có thể tham khảo, lựa chọn cho mình một chuyến ý nghĩa nhất, chất lượng nhất và chi phí rẻ nhất.




*Công ty Cổ Phần Đầu Tư Thương Mại và Du Lịch Kinh Đô - KINHDO TRAVEL*
Hà Nội: Phòng 1001 tầng 10 Tòa tháp Thành Công – 57 Láng Hạ – Ba Đình – Hà Nội
Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3519 0717-35190727 Fax: (+84 4)35190291. Hotline : 0904 376 116
Email:   info@kinhdotravel.com
Website: *http:dulichkinhdo.com.vn*

----------

